# Giro Terraduro review and customer service commentary



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I live and ride in Phoenix rocks. When riding flats, the choice is easy: Five Ten Impact Low, which I can manage to keep alive for years. Clipless shoes are more difficult. I need grippy soles, but like a tight fit on my narrow feet.

My previous favorite shoe was the Specialized Rime. I love Vibram soles and I LOVE Boa closures. Unfortunately, Rimes tend to have a wide heel cup relative to their given size and I had to wear multiple pairs of socks to prevent heel lift.

I then found the Giro Terraduro. Vibram sole, no Boa closure, but the fit is spot-on. $180 is still a lot for shoes, but I figure it's not unreasonable for stuff that works and fits.

I had a very happy six weeks (yes, weeks) of ownership until during a ride I felt the shoe moving around in the pedals. Thinking I had a loose cleat, I stopped and found the entire Vibram sole splitting away on one shoe and starting to split on the other. See photos:

IMG_0514 by dbozman1173, on Flickr

IMG_0515 by dbozman1173, on Flickr

Instead of bothering my LBS, I contacted Giro directly with the above photos. Their response was for me to send in the shoes, at my expense, and they would inspect them. If they found the shoes were improperly manufactured, they would send out a new pair. This process would take two to three weeks.

Obviously, I didn't want to be without shoes for several weeks of riding and didn't want to go spend a bunch more money on a backup pair.

Fortunately, my LBS (Rage Cycles in Scottsdale) just gave me another pair off the shelf and ended up handling the warranty themselves.

I've been riding the new pair for about four weeks now and noticed today that the sole of one shoe is again starting to split at the seam. Pretty bummed as I love the fit and performance of these shoes. Granted, my environment is possibly more extreme than average, but I don't think it's unreasonable for expensive shoes to last more than 4-6 weeks.


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

Sorry you have to suffer through this, and bummed because this shoe was on my short list as well.

By chance have you checked out the Bontrager Rhythm MTB shoes?






​


----------



## wilks (Jan 15, 2004)

I ride in very rocky terrain where dabs and hike a bike is common. My mavic switchbacks have been bullet proff where other AM style shoes have fallen apart at the sole in the past. I'll likely get some crossmax shoes next.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey, Randy: I have not tried the Bontragers, though they look nice. I really am a sucker for Boa closures, though; if the Rimes really fit my foot I probably would never use anything else.


----------



## MatsK (Jul 18, 2014)

Same problem her, split after 5 weeks. In front of the cleats on both shoes.


----------



## kdimon (May 20, 2009)

Wow my exact same experience. On my second pair and its already starting to separate.

I hope they can last long enough for the new shimanos to come out but I am really disappointed in this purchase.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Well, that stinks. Looks like I'll have to move on to something else when these give up.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

WOW! I _almost_ bought a pair last week. Glad I didn't. I considered the Giro Privateer first but the sole is slippery and rock hard. When testing them in the store it was like walking on ice. I just don't get that with some mountain shoes. The Terraduro has nice squishy grip but the price was a bit steep but I would have paid until I tried a pair of Shimano M162's on sale at Art's. Great stiffness and a gooey and grippy rubber tread. When walking around the store with linoleum floors, they squeak like a basketball shoe on the court. The fit is nearly identical to the Giro stuff. Very good so far.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Yeah, I thought mine were an aberration, but clearly there's an issue with these shoes. Too bad, because they're super-comfortable.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

The Terraduru was one of the shoes I was looking at. My old Guarne's had the same thing happen but after a couple of years use. They had a vibram sole that is glued on but separates after time and then the sole rips. Lots of good shoes coming out now but I went with the Fiveten Impact VCX Clipless and like them so far. It's only a few weeks now so time will tell.


----------



## Oni (Jan 15, 2004)

Yup, mine started to do it as well. Now on my second pair. Too bad as I like them. Hope Giro fixed the problem.

To Giro's credit, I had a replacement pair within a week.


----------



## idaz (Nov 17, 2007)

Glad to read this Terraduro feedback as it was on my shortlist for an upcoming purchase.
It reinforces my experience that buying a new model shoe, either mtn bike or hiking, is a risky proposition. I'll wait for a second year shoe or the redesign. 
And when these companies want to truly test these new model prototypes it might be worth getting off the loam and into the chunk.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Just to follow up, my replacement pair is doing the same thing as the original, the Vibram sole is splitting and separating from the footbed.

I'm not going to keep hassling my LBS over this, I'll just start sending the shoes back to Giro and getting a replacement pair every 4-6 weeks I guess.


----------



## Oni (Jan 15, 2004)

Lame. Mine seem to be holding up, but I've been babying them as I've got a MTB trip planned and figure I'll save them for then.


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

Was on a 10 day bike vacation and my Rime's boa snapped, no replacements available, so straight to alternative shoe options...

Saw the Terraduros, was given a good discount by the local LBS (800 miles from home so big ups to Magic Cycles in Boone, NC). My size and off we went.

Third ride!!!! Boom, vibram exploded on a nasty Pisgah hike-a-bike.

My CT LBS was able to call and get Giro to send out a new pair once I was back.

Just saw the Kestrel from 5-10 is finally available I think that's a winner!!!!


----------



## Oni (Jan 15, 2004)

And now...pair two is self destructing. Sole is being held on with shoegoo. 

Oni


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

I will get my speshy Rime's warrantied, and then keep the terraduros as back ups or spin shoes or commute shoes so they don't get any trail/rock interface opportunities to explode themselves.

What junk.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Yeah, my second pair is about to bite the dust. I wish Rimes fit my heel. My favorite shoe ever.


----------



## Brisco Dog (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm also in Phoenix and wear the Pearl Izumi X-Alp Launch. They seem to be holding up pretty well. I've been riding for about 6 months and they are still going strong.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Good to know. Wish they had a Boa closure, but that might be my next shoe.


----------



## cryde (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow and WTF.....
Just came across this thread and immediately went and looked at the bottom of my shoes and sure enough there is a crack on one. And on both the soles are starting to delaminate from the base plate. Looks like I'll be playing the return warranty game also. I think I'll also be looking at a different brand as well. The new Shimano offerings look promising.

SH-M163 - OFF-ROAD - CYCLING FOOTWEAR AND PEDALS - LIFESTYLE GEAR - SHIMANO


----------



## nre7766 (Feb 14, 2011)

Same exact issue, cant be a phoenix thing. I live in Wyoming, those shoes havent seen anything close to 100 degree heat here in Wyoming. My shoes look the same as the photo in the OP except worse, basically that vibram sole isnt connected to the cleat plate any more and if I walk at a slope my foot hangs out the side. At 180.00 for a pair these things are a joke, dont buy them. Total crap. Purchased in April, wasnt warm enough to ride daily until May so looking at about 3 months of use, and the terrain here isnt even all that rocky.


----------



## JimmyC (Dec 19, 2005)

Just another opinion on other options. I have been riding with the Pearl Izumi X-Alp Launch shoes for about a year in the rocks of the Tahoe area (with lots of scrambling/hiking mixed in) So far, these shoes have been outstanding in the comfort and durability departments. I can definitely recommend them.


----------



## Oni (Jan 15, 2004)

I was in Whistler and I asked at the two shops there if they've had any problems with them. 

'Nope, no problems.'

Suuurrreeee.....


Oni


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Giro customer service is no longer returning my emails requesting another return authorization. Hmmm ….


----------



## GiroCycling (Sep 16, 2014)

It's frustrating to hear that you're having issues with your Terraduro shoes, but we're here to make it right. There was a limited manufacturing issue with some Terraduro shoes in an early production run. The good news is that the issue has been resolved. The better news is that Giro has a great warranty policy that will repair or replace Terraduro shoes that are experiencing quality issues, subject to certain conditions. Just give us a call at 800-456-2355 or email us at [email protected] to learn more.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

So, does that mean my third pair in four months won't disintegrate when/if they show up?


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

I like that Giro is stepping up with replacements, however how the hell does this happen? Is the QC that poor?

I know folks ***** about the cost, but I've never had a problem with Sidi shoes. I beat the hell out of them and they just keep going. Raced? Yep. Hike a bike? Hours. Scrubbed Clean? Sometimes.

I'm a fan of the SRS, Sole Replacement System for a couple of reasons. One, the rubber is super grippy and they are not slick like the plastic sole versions. Secondly and more obvious, you can replace the lugs. On my last pair, I did not replace the lugs like I should have, and destroyed the Carbon Sole inserts. OK... You can replace those too. My LBS has ordered new ones. Expect them in the couple of days.









I wish Sidi shoes were less expensive, but frankly I've had such amazing performance from Sidi, I can't/won't buy anything else. I still have a pair of Dominator 3's I bought in 1997. Raced Cross for 7 years in those shoes. They are a bit faded, and the Velco doesn't hold as well as when they were brand new, but they still look pretty good. Those older soles are a touch soft, so I've moved to a newer model, but if I go do trail work, or am just buzzing around town, those are my go-to shoes. Not sure about all the models, but mine are still made in Italy.

Give them a try. You might really like them. I know I do.


----------



## CWnSWCO (Apr 24, 2012)

GiroCycling said:


> It's frustrating to hear that you're having issues with your Terraduro shoes, but we're here to make it right. There was a limited manufacturing issue with some Terraduro shoes in an early production run. The good news is that the issue has been resolved. The better news is that Giro has a great warranty policy that will repair or replace Terraduro shoes that are experiencing quality issues, subject to certain conditions. Just give us a call at 800-456-2355 or email us at [email protected] to learn more.


Giro,
Thank you for posting here. I really like these shoes, and I hope that the sole issue has indeed been resolved. 
Thanks.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Blatant said:


> So, does that mean my third pair in four months won't disintegrate when/if they show up?


Have companies gotten rid of their R&D departments, instead they put the money into Advertising and just expect the customers to do the research for them??? I have liked most of Giro's goods over the last few years, especially their gloves. I really wanted to get a pair of these shoes (despite only coming in 2 stupid looking colors, is gray and black that hard????) but I hate buying garbage just so the company can "make it up to me" through their "amazing return policy", that does not pay me back for dealing with their manufacturing defects, time spent getting a return authorization, boxing and sending the package back. This is why I've just saved my money and continue using my slicker than snot Sidis that have a hole 90% worn through the toe. The Pearl Izumi Project X has similar issues. . .guess it's to be expected.


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

With all due respect, the materials science needed to make a walkable but stiff-pedalling shoe is quite a bit different than making a full rigid sole. If we are comparing the Giro Gauge or Code against Sidi so be it, but we aren't.


----------



## Oni (Jan 15, 2004)

Okay Giro, thanks for chiming in. I'll have my shop warranty my pair and I'll see how the third pair lasts. 

Oni


----------



## CWnSWCO (Apr 24, 2012)

unrooted said:


> I really wanted to get a pair of these shoes (despite only coming in 2 stupid looking colors, is gray and black that hard????).


Nothing wrong with all-black! I wish more companies would offer the all black version like Giro did with these shoes!!


----------



## GiroCycling (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks everybody for your feedback on this. We are certainly disappointed that you're having problems with the Terraduro shoes, but luckily we identified what happened in the factory and were able to remedy it. The good news is that since addressing the assembly error, we have had no issues. However, some of you still have Terraduro shoes from an early production run that had a manufacturing issue. Those shoes will be replaced for free. There is an easy way to determine if your Terraduro shoes need replacement, so check out this link for all the information: http://www.giro.com/us_en/statement-from-giro-regarding-terraduro-shoe-delamination/. Thanks for your understanding, and we really appreciate your continued support as we work through this!


----------



## GiroCycling (Sep 16, 2014)

And to make it even easier, here's the statement from the above link:

Giro has been made aware of the fact that some customers are experiencing quality issues with their Terraduro shoes. It's frustrating to hear this, but we're here to make it right.

*What Happened:* Nearly all offroad cycling shoes are constructed by bonding an outsole to the shank with a combination of primer and glue. This is a standard assembly process that is used by all shoe manufacturers. For the Terraduro shoe, the rubber sole is bonded to a nylon shank. Unfortunately, there was a limited manufacturing issue with some Terraduro shoes in an early production run. The manufacturer utilized the wrong primer against Giro's specification, which resulted in poor bonding between the outsole and shank. This was a manufacturing error that happened in the factory, and it is not a result of a new manufacturing process or design flaw specific to the Terraduro shoe. The shoes were simply assembled incorrectly, which resulted in a delamination issue. This issue is limited to construction of the Terraduro and does not impact any other shoes that Giro produces.

*How Giro Addressed the Issue:* As soon as the manufacturing issue was identified, Giro immediately worked with the factory to fix the issue. Giro directed the factory to use the correct glue and primer required in the specifications, ensuring correct Terraduro shoe construction. No quality issues have been reported since the assembly process was corrected. Not only did Giro correct the Terraduro manufacturing, we also redoubled our QC efforts in response to this issue to ensure that it does not happen again. Prior to the Terraduro, Giro experienced less than a 0.5% return rate on our footwear collection since its launch in 2012. However, in response to the Terraduro assembly issue, we improved our testing on the production line and increased our final QC inspection. Giro hired a manufacturing expert to ensure that all QC steps are being adhered to throughout the entire manufacturing process. We also added a chemical expert to our manufacturing team who has 35 years of experience in shoe construction. This person is responsible for writing protocols for all shoes to ensure that the correct bonding agents-primers and glues-are used in all shoe construction 100% of the time. The Terraduro shoe assembly issue been resolved, and Giro has improved the manufacturing and QC process on the production of our entire footwear collection.

*How to Identify if Your Terraduro Shoes Need Replacement:* You can easily identify if your Terraduro shoes need replacement by checking to see if they are marked with a date code. Terraduros produced during the production run with manufacturing issues did not receive a date code, and these shoes will be replaced by Giro. To check for a date code, simply lift the removable insole out of the Terraduro shoe and look for a white, stamped date code. If there is a date code, the shoes were produced to the correct manufacturing specifications. If there is no date code, the Terraduro shoes were not constructed correctly and need to be warrantied.

*How to Replace Your Terraduro Shoes:* Giro has a great warranty policy that will repair or replace Terraduro shoes that are experiencing quality issues, subject to certain conditions. Just give us a call at 800-456-2355 or email us at [email protected] to learn more.


----------



## wilks (Jan 15, 2004)

That's cool that you're trying to make it right. But some people have had multiple failures so one bad shoe had been replaced by another. How was that allowed to happen ?


----------



## GiroCycling (Sep 16, 2014)

Unfortunately some Terraduro shoes were replaced with others from the same bad manufacturing batch before we fully understood the issue, which is why some people had multiple failures. We immediately went into action to determine the problem, and that's how we discovered the factory's assembly error. For the Terraduro assembly, they were not using the primer required in our manufacturing specifications. Once we corrected the issue and ensured use of the correct primer, we started marking the shoes with a date code. This not only helps you identify if your shoes need replacement, but it also ensures that the replacement shoes will come from a batch that was manufactured correctly. We really hate that this happened, but we moved quickly to resolve the issue and are committed to working with everybody to get you the best Terraduro shoes possible. We're really grateful that you've all stuck with us through the process! We're eager to get you back out on the trails in these amazing shoes.


----------



## wilks (Jan 15, 2004)

Got it thanks. And I should add my Factor road shoes have been solid.


----------



## GiroCycling (Sep 16, 2014)

Great to hear this about your Factor road shoes! Glad you're loving them, and keep putting in the miles.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

So, what's the current turnaround? I'm awaiting my third pair and I FedEx'd the second pair back (on my own dime, I might add) nearly two weeks ago.

My admittedly mildly poor attitude about this situation aside, I do really like the shoes when they're not falling apart and am glad to see your company is owning the situation.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

I really like my Code shoes, Atmos helmet, and DJ gloves, but the QC issue with the Terraduro shoes had me looking elsewhere for a shoe to fit my needs. It wasn't just this thread, a riding partner has a pair of Terraduros separate on him as well.

Should Canadian customers go thru our distribution channels to receive a replacement pair?

I'm glad this is being addressed as it is, and I'll likely purchase another Giro product in the future


----------



## GiroCycling (Sep 16, 2014)

PUNKY said:


> Should Canadian customers go thru our distribution channels to receive a replacement pair?


Yes, please go through Canadian distribution or your local retailer. Please tell your riding partner about our replacement policy as well. We'll get both of you sorted out!

We're glad to hear you like your other Giro products, and even happier than you plan to add more products to your collection. The Terraduro manufacturing issue was unfortunate, and it definitely isn't reflective of our typical quality standards. We only want to design and create the best products for people who choose to ride Giro!


----------



## GiroCycling (Sep 16, 2014)

Blatant said:


> So, what's the current turnaround?


We are aiming for the fastest turnaround possible. When items come back into our service center, we have been operating at less than 24 hour turnaround for warranty inspection. Now that we are processing as the request comes in, we aim to have replacement shoes to most consumers in North America 3 days after the warranty request comes into our center. Of course, this is all dependent on having the shoe in stock. We are doing our best to replace shoes as quickly as possible.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I did receive my third replacement pair yesterday and they do have the dates stamped under the insole. Fingers crossed.


----------



## GiroCycling (Sep 16, 2014)

Blatant said:


> I did receive my third replacement pair yesterday and they do have the dates stamped under the insole. Fingers crossed.


Glad to hear these made it. Let us know how they treat you. Enjoy the trails!


----------



## bike-ra (Sep 29, 2014)

I just ordered a pair of these (drab black - oh well, though better than the day-glow orange that made it look like my feet were on fire). I have narrow, low-volume feet and only "XC" shoes have fit me well. However, this year I had a couple of bad ankle sprains brought on by the poor traction and narrow footprint of "XC" shoes, so I decided to finally make a change. Thankfully, the Terraduro's seem to fit like a low-volume race shoe but with less heel-lift and the other obvious advantages of the design - I'm stoked. But I am sure glad that I came across this discussion before placing the order (read on).

The couple of LBS's where I've seen or tried them here in Denver-land were clueless to the de-lam issue and were still unapologetically stocking/selling the pre-fix versions (i.e., no stamped date code). I noticed that Colorado Cyclist had them at a great price. But rather than just ordering them out of fear of also getting the pre-fix version I called them first and they said "We've been aware of this issue for a long time and all of our current stock are the properly-manufactured, date-stamped versions". Done...ordered!

So, the question is why are these defective shoes still so readily available and being sold by clueless LBS's (especially when Colorado Cyclist seems to have been tracking the issue all along). Is Giro not only at least telling their dealers about the issue and shouldn't they also be actively recalling the defective shoes? I had a recent similar experience with a defective Bontrager cycle computer - when I contacted Bontrager about the issue they freely admitted that the "initial run" of the product was defective and that the version now available works just fine. However, they would or could not answer the question "then why is everyone still selling the defective model and how do I get my hands on the newer version?". 

As another poster noted: "I hate buying garbage just so the company can "make it up to me" through their "amazing return policy..." - indeed!


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

My guess as to why Giro won't just issue a recall is because of the $$$$$$$, they'll just continue dealing with the people that actually ride the few times it takes to trash the poorly manufactured shoes instead of replacing all the shoes that are sitting in dealers stores. 

I'll hold out another year before I pick up a pair of new shoes, glad I didn't buy a pair of these or the Pearl Izumi Projects when they first came out!


----------



## GiroCycling (Sep 16, 2014)

Giro has been in close communication with our reps and dealers about this issue. We are currently working with dealers to return any Terraduro/Terradura shoes that do not show the date code. Our reps are communicating with dealers and personally checking the shoes in-store in order to locate all improperly assembled Terraduros/Terraduras in the marketplace. These shoes are being replaced by Giro. We initiated this process over the last couple of weeks and have alerted all our dealers and reps, however it is possible that the communication hasn't made it to every single sales person on the floor. We are actively addressing this issue and working as quickly as possible to make sure everybody is aware of how to identify Terraduro/Terradura shoes from the bad manufacturing run.

In addition to contacting Terraduro/Terradura dealers directly, we also worked with Bicycle Retailer and Industry News to post a story with the goal of reaching as many dealers as possible with this communication:
Giro replacing some shoes with sole delam' issues | Bicycle Retailer and Industry News

We appreciate your patience and understanding throughout this process. We want to make sure everybody can continue to enjoy the ride!


----------



## bike-ra (Sep 29, 2014)

GiroCycling said:


> Giro has been in close communication with our reps and dealers about this issue. We are currently working with dealers to return any Terraduro/Terradura shoes that do not show the date code. Our reps are communicating with dealers and personally checking the shoes in-store in order to locate all improperly assembled Terraduros/Terraduras in the marketplace. These shoes are being replaced by Giro. We initiated this process over the last couple of weeks and have alerted all our dealers and reps, however it is possible that the communication hasn't made it to every single sales person on the floor....


Thanks Giro and I know that you can't force a bike shop to deal with something that they don't want to do. However, the issue at one Denver bike shop chain seemed more widespread than just "one sales person". The pre-fix shoes were being sold at multiple locations of this company. Also the conversation I had with the salesperson at one location was within earshot of at least two other employees. All seemed clueless. Again, perhaps not Giro's fault so maybe I should amend my quote from the other poster to say: "I hate buying garbage just so the manufacturer and/or bike shops can 'make it up to me' through their 'amazing return policy'...".

Either way, I'm still buying the shoes so clearly I have some faith that Giro is trying to resolve the issue.


----------



## GiroCycling (Sep 16, 2014)

bike-ra said:


> I'm still buying the shoes so clearly I have some faith that Giro is trying to resolve the issue.


Awesome to hear, and keep the faith because we are on top of it! Thanks for the heads up on this. We'll follow-up with our reps to make sure everyone on the sales floor is crystal clear. All the feedback has been really helpful!


----------



## bike-ra (Sep 29, 2014)

unrooted said:


> ...I'll hold out another year before I pick up a pair of new shoes, glad I didn't buy a pair of these or the Pearl Izumi Projects when they first came out!


Yeah I would have preferred to wait a year too but my current shoes are dangerous (their lack of grip on rock makes 'em feel like I'm walking on ice). I too looked at the P.I. X-Projects and couldn't see much advantage to them over a standard XC shoe (sure their sole is grippier but that thin veneer of rubber wouldn't last a season under my feet). I also looked at the Bontrager Rythym but didn't like the minimal ventilation and the reliance on cleats to enhance the grip of the sole's toe area. Hopefully the Terraduro's will be both the game-changer that many have described and won't de-lam on me...fingers crossed.


----------



## bike-ra (Sep 29, 2014)

JimmyC said:


> Just another opinion on other options. I have been riding with the Pearl Izumi X-Alp Launch shoes for about a year in the rocks of the Tahoe area (with lots of scrambling/hiking mixed in) So far, these shoes have been outstanding in the comfort and durability departments. I can definitely recommend them.


I also looked at the X-Alps and they have a very high-volume fit. My narrow/low-volume foot is the main reason why I've stuck with "XC" shoes til now. Heck I even swim around in Shimano "XC" shoes so nothing they make are a good option either. Terraduro or bust?


----------



## Amaral (Oct 1, 2014)

Hello Friends. I am Brazilian. I bought the shoe Giro Terraduro on a trip to California. And he saw this with the same problems. I sent an email to the support of the Giro. You guys think the problem will be solved ?


----------



## Amaral (Oct 1, 2014)

I returned to The Brazil. I am concerned about the situation !


----------



## GiroCycling (Sep 16, 2014)

Amaral said:


> Hello Friends. I am Brazilian. I bought the shoe Giro Terraduro on a trip to California. And he saw this with the same problems. I sent an email to the support of the Giro. You guys think the problem will be solved ?


Amaral - We will send you a direct message about this and help get you sorted out.


----------



## Amaral (Oct 1, 2014)

GiroCycling said:


> Amaral - We will send you a direct message about this and help get you sorted out.


OK. Thank you !


----------



## bike-ra (Sep 29, 2014)

Got the Terraduro's. First shoe I looked at had a white smudge in place of a discernible date code...panic? The other shoe clearly had a white-stamped date code...relief? Hopefully they're a matched pair with the only QC issue being the smudged date code on one of the shoes! Funny thing is that without this widespread delam issue who'd ever care about a date code

Will start riding them this weekend and report back about how they perform or if I start to see a delam....


----------



## carabao (Apr 25, 2006)

I have a warrantied pair with a white date code...bad news...they're still delaminating. Does this mean they won't be under warranty? Unless I got an early batch of date coded terraduros I have to say the problem has not been addressed.


----------



## carabao (Apr 25, 2006)

BTW, date code is 201402.


----------



## ploglet (May 17, 2004)

carabao said:


> I have a warrantied pair with a white date code...bad news...they're still delaminating. Does this mean they won't be under warranty? Unless I got an early batch of date coded terraduros I have to say the problem has not been addressed.


Definitely tracking this now that we have a pair with the code and still an issue. I want to buy these shoes but not sure I want the headache of the delam issue/returning for new shoes.

I dont think I have heard of this with the Bontrager Rhythm shoes. These are the other alternatives.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

There are new Specialized Rime shoes coming out and the previous model was very nice. 

To be fair, I do have about four rough rides on my third pair (first date-stamped) of Terraduros and so far so good.


----------



## Amaral (Oct 1, 2014)

Hello Friends.

Very Happy. Received here in Brazil Terraduro new shoes. 
Giro team was spectacular. Very well served and satisfied. 
Special thanks to Katie McDonald and Amanda Schaper.

Now I hope the shoes behave well.


----------



## bike-ra (Sep 29, 2014)

*Prelim Report on Date-Stamped Terraduros*



bike-ra said:


> Got the Terraduro's....Will start riding them this weekend and report back about how they perform or if I start to see a delam....


After about eight 10-20mi. rides on mostly technical/rocky CO terrain I can report no signs of any real or impending sole delam. :thumbsup:

Oh and the shoes do perform as hoped: they hug my low-volume feet like a race shoe (with a welcome bit of extra room in the toe box), they pedal like a race shoe (albeit not one with carbon soles, though at 125lbs I find carbon soles too stiff anyway), give me a secure feeling during quick dabs (vs. the "am I about to twist an ankle?" moments so common with my previous shoes), definitely walk on gnarly terrain much better, and are not showing any significant signs of wear on the uppers (the rocky CO trails I ride have been known to tear apart the outside uppers of some of my shoes in one season).

About my only concern is that the tread in the toe area is already showing some significant signs of wear. Hopefully this will only continue gradually rather than the "here today gone tomorrow" toe area soles of some of my past shoes.

And finally Giro - What good is date stamping a shoe if the factory installs the insoles before letting the paint or ink dry One of my date stamps is just a white smudge, while the other clearly shows the "2014" but the month number is also fairly smudged (I think it's an "05"). The remainder of the date stamp paint/ink was found on the underside of the insoles!


----------



## Axa (Aug 26, 2009)

thefriar said:


> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> 
> Just saw the Kestrel from 5-10 is finally available I think that's a winner!!!!


 any webshop got them already?


----------



## Axa (Aug 26, 2009)

thefriar said:


> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> 
> Just saw the Kestrel from 5-10 is finally available I think that's a winner!!!!


 Any webshop that stock them already?


----------



## CWnSWCO (Apr 24, 2012)

Axa said:


> any webshop got them already?


Not even showing up on Five Ten's website anymore, from what I can tell. Hope they didn't have to delay release.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

Blatant - any more updates on your latest Giros? Are they still holding up?


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Yes, my newest pair of shoes seem to be holding up very well. No further issues.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

I got the lowest end Bontrager mtb shoes,, $99...

Just ended second season, they still look and work great.
I did change the Inner sole, got a $12 pair from Wally World, nice and cushy but still
pedals well.


----------



## ybanag mtbiker (Oct 28, 2014)

*With Date Stamp - still issue*



carabao said:


> I have a warrantied pair with a white date code...bad news...they're still delaminating. Does this mean they won't be under warranty? Unless I got an early batch of date coded terraduros I have to say the problem has not been addressed.


Carabao - were you able to have the shoe replaced?


----------



## carabao (Apr 25, 2006)

ybanag mtbiker said:


> Carabao - were you able to have the shoe replaced?


Yes. I just emailed them some pics, they emailed me a return label, AND they already shipped out a new pair. Excellent customer service! So far the new pair are holding up!


----------



## Dickbrown (Feb 18, 2012)

Just trying to bump this thread. Anyone still having issues with the new shoes or has this been solved. Every stoke video I see has someone riding these things. So whats the deal?


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Funny this got bumped. Just noticed before my ride this morning that my newest pair has developed another crack in the sole, which is separating again from the hard shell of the shoe. Sigh.


----------



## Dickbrown (Feb 18, 2012)

Well that's unfortunate. I really want to like these shoes.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I LOVE these shoes. Unfortunately, the constant cracking soles are tiresome. Perhaps if you live in a less rocky environment than me, you'll have better luck.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

Blatant said:


> Funny this got bumped. Just noticed before my ride this morning that my newest pair has developed another crack in the sole, which is separating again from the hard shell of the shoe. Sigh.


Ugh! Not what I wanted to read. I ordered a pair and should finally have them in hand this week. Crossing my fingers that mine will hold up.

Note to anyone purchasing online - best to ask the seller if their shoes are the pre or post fix models. I asked and was a little surprised to find that they were not the updated models. Shop was very helpful and returned the shoes to Giro to swap out for an updated pair (hence the "finally" above). Still, if I had not asked I would have received the older shoes.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I was in Art's Cyclery a week ago which is where I almost bought a pair of these a few months back until I saw this thread that stopped me. Just for grins, I checked out the pair they had on display....no white date stamps anywhere.

Just thought I'd mention that tidbit.


----------



## bike-ra (Sep 29, 2014)

My date-stamped pair are still fine after 15 or so rides in mostly rocky technical CO terrain. Not sure what is with Blatant's pair. Mine were from a seller that knew about the problem and assured me that what I was buying were the post-fix ones.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

Oh My Sack! said:


> I was in Art's Cyclery....no white date stamps anywhere.


Art's is where I ordered mine. When I asked they were very up front about having the non-date stamped version and offered to swap mine out with Giro. Took about two weeks for Giro to get them a new pair.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Mine seem to be holding up fine, but for some reason the left shoe makes my pinkie toe hurt after an hour or so. Hopefully this is just a break-in thing, because I like to ride longer than that...


----------



## kknd (May 18, 2014)

carabao said:


> BTW, date code is 201402.


Did Giro confirm that 201402 date code is still bad?


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

Blatant said:


> Funny this got bumped. Just noticed before my ride this morning that my newest pair has developed another crack in the sole, which is separating again from the hard shell of the shoe. Sigh.


Blatant - what is the date code on your latest shoes that are failing?


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Can't really read it, just big splotches of white ink. Looks like it might read "2014 06" but I'm not certain on the "06" part.


----------



## kknd (May 18, 2014)

AOK said:


> Blatant - what is the date code on your latest shoes that are failing?


AOK, what is the date code on yours? I just bought a pair and got date code 201402. carabao had his 201402 fail and subsequently warrantied.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I may have maxed out Giro's customer service. Not getting any response to multiple emails.


----------



## Oni (Jan 15, 2004)

Ohhh lame. Good luck!


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

kknd said:


> AOK, what is the date code on yours?


Don't have them in hand yet. I think they get here tomorrow. I will post a code when I have one.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

AOK said:


> Don't have them in hand yet. I think they get here tomorrow. I will post a code when I have one.


Date code is 201408. We will see how they hold up.


----------



## Oni (Jan 15, 2004)

AOK said:


> Date code is 201408. We will see how they hold up.


Same date on my new pair. We'll see. Really like the shoes, but third time is it!


----------



## Elbastardo (Oct 30, 2014)

Glad I read this thread. Was about to buy a pair of empire vr 90's and now want to wait and see how the vibram soles hold up.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

My newest warranty replacements are available if anyone wants a brand-new, unworn pair of shoes. Size 44.5, black. $110 paypal'd and shipped in the lower 48.


----------



## ybanag mtbiker (Oct 28, 2014)

Philippines local bike shop says they have no replacements to exchange, have no info on when they are getting from Giro. 

Emailed GiroUSA over a week ago says someone is to contact me. Still waiting. Maybe person with the shoe is on his way in a boat.


----------



## ybanag mtbiker (Oct 28, 2014)

Is anyone having problems about the shoes not being in stock?


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

How do the soles play with clip-flats, like a CB Mallet?


----------



## endy (Nov 11, 2014)

i ordered a pair from backcountry and asked beforehand if they were the revised model. They assured me they were and were a 2015 model but the pair that showed up has no date code. I wonder if the 2015 model will continue to have the date stamp? Going to try calling Giro tomorrow.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I think I will continue to stick with shoes that DON'T require a freshness date code like cheese or milk. :lol:


----------



## Dickbrown (Feb 18, 2012)

endy said:


> i ordered a pair from backcountry and asked beforehand if they were the revised model. They assured me they were and were a 2015 model but the pair that showed up has no date code. I wonder if the 2015 model will continue to have the date stamp? Going to try calling Giro tomorrow.


Let us know what they say, I need a new pair and really like the look of these shoes. But dont want the headaches. Maybe I should just buy another pair of Shimano's.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

Dickbrown said:


> Let us know what they say, I need a new pair and really like the look of these shoes. But dont want the headaches. Maybe I should just buy another pair of Shimano's.


Fwiw I gave up on my Terraduros without ever wearing them. Combination of not being blown away by the fit and not wanting to deal with any warranty issues. So I just returned them.

I ended up going with a pair of Shimano M200 and have been very happy with them (see the M200 thread for more).


----------



## Miller2 (Dec 21, 2014)

Just just ordered mine directly from Giro. They assured me they only had the revised model in stock. The fit is odd...not like their road shoes at all.


----------



## endy (Nov 11, 2014)

Mine fit surprisingly good as I have bad luck getting shoes to fit. My feet are lanky just like the rest of me, low volume, narrow heel/achilles, wide forefoot. Shimano and Pearl Izumi don't seem to work but I only tried on a few models. 

I wear 10.5 in Five Ten Freeriders and 44.5 in the Terraduro. They are low-volume sort of but with my feet I still have extra room up top and the straps go almost all the way tight to have any effect. 

I think they are decent shoes but I personally prefer my Freerider Elements and Canfield flat pedals. I get a more stable platform out of that setup and my knees feel better. Tried these with Crankbrother Mallet 2s which felt great riding but were too hard to click-in and release for me. The SPD setup was easy to engage/disengage but I didn't feel as locked in and missed the platform foot support.


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

My warranted pair arrived with no date inside. I sure hope they are 2015 models with proper glue. It happens these mistakes. I worked for Brooks running shoes in the mid 80's. We had a bad shipment of woman's Chariot shoes. The factory I think subbed in some bad forefoot material that shrunk if you got it wet. A lot. Lots of curled up shoes were replaced. A whole shipment of I am guessing 20,000 pair were bad.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Anyone used the Giro Terraduro and the new Giro Code VR70 by any chance? I had been using Peral X Projects for long rides where I will encounter some Hike a bike and long backcountry races, but toward end of last year I just started getting blister when I was hike a bikeing over anything rocky and off camber.

Main Question is how does the new Vr70 do for hike a bike?


----------



## Dickbrown (Feb 18, 2012)

I just went ahead and ordered a pair of the Terraduro's from Giro directly. I couldnt find another shoe I liked, so decided to give Giro the benefit of the doubt and hoped they have fixed this problem. I will report back as to my success with the shoe.

Side note: I emailed Jenson and asked about the codes, they said they couldnt access their stock to check. Also emailed CC and they were "unaware" of any such problems. I think places are still selling the old stock which is why we are still hearing of the issues.


----------



## oomkool (Mar 9, 2015)

I also took the plunge and bought a pair of Terraduros and i must admit that I am very happy with them. They dry very quickly compared to my Scott shoes. If you are on and off your bike a lot then these shoes are for you.


----------



## Dickbrown (Feb 18, 2012)

Finally received my black Terraduro shoes. I had originally ordered the "glowing red" which looked cool from all the pictures I had seen. When they arrived they were orange. Not just orange, they were construction worker vest day-glo orange! I returned for the black.

Sizing - I orderd a 1/2 size up, needing a 42 ordered a 42.5. Ouch! Too small! The new ones are 43 and they feel almost too big. Im wearing them around the house to get a feel for them. I think its just all the room in the toe box makes them feel big.

Initial thoughts before riding - Like the looks, construction feels solid, we'll see! The sole is why you buy these shoes. Vibram is very sticky and walkable and at the same time stiff. You wouldnt want to go to work in these but you can walk without the duck walk.

Im hoping these soles do very well with my XTR trail pedals. I sometimes come unclipped on corners and cant get clipped back in before the downhill. The combo of the wide XTR profile and the flat skate shoe like sole of the Terraduro should work nicely.

Will repport back after I give them a proper thrashing!


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

The replacement shoes have delaminated too. Disapointing that Giro would supply the shop with shoes from the defective run. One more chance. If the third pair peal I will ask for a replacement with something else. Maybe Shimano.


----------



## dancing james (Sep 27, 2010)

Am in the UK. My shoes have the white date stamp but are delaminating. Will be trying to return them today.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Yeah, the date stamp is a false promise. I lost track of how many pairs I returned. Super-functional and comfortable shoe … for about a month.

Back on Specialized Rimes, Vibram AND a Boa closure, which I love. And they don't fall apart.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

This is disappointing. The concept of these shoes is great, and when they first came out I really wanted some. When I did finally need new shoes I couldn't find any here, so ended up with VXI's. They delaminated so I finally got some Pivots. So far so good. Is it really so hard to put a sole on a shoe?


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm still using a pair without the date code with no problems with the sole. I do have a warranty pair that Giro sent waiting if I ever end up having issues. Customer service was good.

I am having problems with unclipping though. The sole of the shoe is large/deep enough, and depending on crank position, the sole hits the crank arm and I cannot rotate my foot to unclip. Is anybody else having this issue? I'm using Speedplay Frogs. I'm wondering if the lower profile of the Frog cleat and pedal are contributing to the problem.


----------



## fathomer (Apr 24, 2012)

Quick question for owners, do these have any give?

I've currently got a pair that I'm trying to decide on. If anything there ever slightly to short but the next half size up felt far to big. I've tried all the others in this type of shoe and nothing seems to fit how I'd like


----------



## CWnSWCO (Apr 24, 2012)

fathomer said:


> Quick question for owners, do these have any give?
> 
> I've currently got a pair that I'm trying to decide on. If anything there ever slightly to short but the next half size up felt far to big. I've tried all the others in this type of shoe and nothing seems to fit how I'd like


Yes, the fit improved for me quite a bit after about 5 hours of riding.


----------



## subyguy (Jul 19, 2012)

*Me too.*



OldHouseMan said:


> I'm still using a pair without the date code with no problems with the sole. I do have a warranty pair that Giro sent waiting if I ever end up having issues. Customer service was good.
> 
> I am having problems with unclipping though. The sole of the shoe is large/deep enough, and depending on crank position, the sole hits the crank arm and I cannot rotate my foot to unclip. Is anybody else having this issue? I'm using Speedplay Frogs. I'm wondering if the lower profile of the Frog cleat and pedal are contributing to the problem.


I am having the same issue. I have the Crankbrothers Mallets and the sole of my terraduros hit against the crank arm and won't allow me to unclip. I have gone down multiple times because I can't get out.


----------



## dancing james (Sep 27, 2010)

I got a replacement pair, and the new ones have fallen part in 6 weeks

Really disappointed as I find them really comfy.


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

It looks like the verdict is that all of the Terraduros suck? I need some new shoes and was deciding between the Terraduros and the Five Ten Maltese Falcon LT, Five Ten it is!


----------



## bike-ra (Sep 29, 2014)

provin1327 said:


> It looks like the verdict is that all of the Terraduros suck?....


I know this is frustrating, but I don't think that "all Terraduros suck" is a good conclusion. Several other riders I know and I all made sure we bought the date-stamped ones and none of us have had any problems over 1-1/2 seasons. Further it might be the case that only those that have had problems are the ones posting to this thread. OTOH - any number of these de-lam problems are not acceptable so perhaps it is at least a problem that Giro has sucked at dealing with well?


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

My fourth pair seem to be holding up better. I has a little separation at the outside between the toe bumper and upper which I repaired with Freesole. I hope that initial delam issue is behind them because the shoes work well otherwise.


----------



## wilks (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm a massive fan of mavic shoes. They take a pounding on our rocky terrain. Crossmax and Alpine.


----------



## Dickbrown (Feb 18, 2012)

I was waiting to do a 500 mile review on mine, so far I have about 400 miles on them since April of this year and they are rock solid. In fact, I wouldnt hesitate to buy another pair. 

I do think you have to be careful about where you buy them. Some places will still sell the defective ones and just don't care about the consumer. I bought mine from Giro. Sure I paid a little more but I have had zero issues with them.

I think Bike-Ra is right, most people on this thread are people who were trying to warn others of a problem with the shoe. The people who have had no issues with the shoe are just out riding. 

Just buy from a reputable dealer, some places I called (very big on-line stores) acted like they had never even heard of a problem with the shoes. They just want your money.


----------



## wilks (Jan 15, 2004)

But Dick if you read the thread people have had issues with replacements that were properly marked. I guess you're a lucky one.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

I have both the terra-d's and the LT's.

They are definitely different shoes. Giro's for long pedals, LT for more DH and hike a bikes.

No issues with the TD's, but I've had the straps on the LT's relaminated twice.


----------



## Oni (Jan 15, 2004)

Have noticed that my newly cleat mounted date coded replacement pair is starting to delaminate where the sole meets the upper around in the inside of my big toe. Will probably fill full of shoe goo and just ride them till they fall apart. Awesome fitting shoe and works very well.


----------



## oaklandish (May 7, 2011)

Oni said:


> Have noticed that my newly cleat mounted date coded replacement pair is starting to delaminate where the sole meets the upper around in the inside of my big toe. Will probably fill full of shoe goo and just ride them till they fall apart. Awesome fitting shoe and works very well.


This exact same thing, in the same place, happened to mine last week. It was only the first ride, maybe 10-15 miles. First the the right foot then the left started doing it today. I have a few rides on them since and like them otherwise. The right foot separation is definitely growing. I guess i'll see if I can return them, and if not just ride them until they look much worse and get another pair from Giro.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Mine are holding up fine but I almost wish they'd delaminate or otherwise fail because they're not that comfortable. I get a consistent rub/hot spot on my left foot pinkie toe after more than an hour or so of riding and by the 3rd hour it's significantly uncomfortable. But I'm too cheap to replace them so soon so I'll just live with it for a bit yet. Thicker socks help. It's a good reminder of why I don't like to buy shoes online, though I'm not sure I would've caught this problem just trying them on since it isn't there when I first wear them.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Threads like this are one of the reasons I read MTBR. Getting feedback from real riders who are not paid to use/review gear is very useful. :thumbsup:


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

OldHouseMan said:


> I am having problems with unclipping though. The sole of the shoe is large/deep enough, and depending on crank position, the sole hits the crank arm and I cannot rotate my foot to unclip. Is anybody else having this issue? I'm using Speedplay Frogs. I'm wondering if the lower profile of the Frog cleat and pedal are contributing to the problem.


Did you ever sort this out with the Frogs?


----------



## richspeeds (Mar 23, 2015)

Sorry for the bump, but does anyone know what model the straps for the Terraduros are? My straps broke, and I can't seem to figure out whether they're the MR-1 straps or N-2 straps. I've been getting mixed answers from the Giro warranty reps, based on the last 3 times I've called them. If anyone has had their straps replaced and know what model they are, please let me know! Thanks


----------



## MHCBH (Jan 9, 2009)

I was just getting ready to buy some Terraduro's (in the new blue jewel color out later this month) but now I may re-think my choice - since it sounds like I may still be gambling with delamination issues. I want a shoe with Vibram sole for when I walk techie stuff. The Giro Code VR70 looks like a more expensive, lighter option but sounds like the Specialized Rimes may be a good choice. Any other good choices for shoes with Vibram soles - for mostly XC riding?


----------



## Makarmtb (Jan 7, 2015)

I will say that i purchased a pair of these about 8 months ago. after reading the bad reviews i had read on i believe enduro mag about the new compound and new glue they are using on the soles and took a leap of faith. I couldn't be more happy with the shoes. I have plenty of riding and hiking miles on them and could not be more happy with my purchase to date.


----------



## ban (Jul 24, 2004)

any more bad experiences with the Terraduros? did Giro solve the issue with the sole of these shoes?


----------



## ban (Jul 24, 2004)

nobody is using the Terraduro's anymore?


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I've had mine for 2 months and I have not had any issues with the soles coming apart. I check after every ride and pull on them a bit. All good so far!


----------



## ban (Jul 24, 2004)

good to know that! I hope Giro has solved all the issues with that shoe...I've already ordered them through my LBS...


Arebee said:


> I've had mine for 2 months and I have not had any issues with the soles coming apart. I check after every ride and pull on them a bit. All good so far!


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

ban said:


> good to know that! I hope Giro has solved all the issues with that shoe...I've already ordered them through my LBS...


I think they I have. I researched the Hell out the sole issue when I was shopping for them. Most reports said the new ones were holding up.


----------



## ban (Jul 24, 2004)

I hope so..!


Arebee said:


> I think they I have. I researched the Hell out the sole issue when I was shopping for them. Most reports said the new ones were holding up.


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

just came across this thread... and Yes I know its 2 years old... but I also had a pair of Giro shoes go bad... as I recall it took 1 to 2 weeks to get another pair.. they sent it out very fast...


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I have 20+ rides on my Terraduros and still have no issues with the soles. The shoes top to bottom are pretty sturdy.


----------



## yriezman (Sep 9, 2016)

I thinking of buying one do u still recommend them and fit size if I 8.5

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

UK located and am struggling getting anything sorted out with Giro UK

Problem is I can't remember where I got them from so can't deal with LBS/online shop

I do have a forum thread I posted up (with pics) when I bought them praising the shoe as they looked very nice and felt the same

Don't you think Giro should replace - mine have a 2104 date stamp inside


----------



## KGAmoto (Aug 6, 2008)

bonesetter2004 said:


> UK located and am struggling getting anything sorted out with Giro UK
> 
> Problem is I can't remember where I got them from so can't deal with LBS/online shop
> 
> ...


I'm on my second pair - the first pair I bought, did not have ANY stamping on the inside of the sole. This is the indicator that they were made before the corrective revision to alleviate the problem with the soles. Given this, I bet you're out of luck.

Regarding the purpose of this thread: i got two full seasons out of my first pair (after the warranty replacement) and the sole finally went out, probably very similar to how they went out when they were considered defective. I'm actually pretty disappointed, only because every single other aspect of the shoe was still perfect. Every stitch, panel, buckle, etc. It seems wasteful - the shoe is fine, but they're really awkward to walk in with the sole torn apart. But I guess with 2 seasons, I can't complain too much?


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

KGAmoto said:


> I'm on my second pair - the first pair I bought, did not have ANY stamping on the inside of the sole. This is the indicator that they were made before the corrective revision to alleviate the problem with the soles. Given this, I bet you're out of luck.
> 
> Regarding the purpose of this thread: i got two full seasons out of my first pair (after the warranty replacement) and the sole finally went out, probably very similar to how they went out when they were considered defective. I'm actually pretty disappointed, only because every single other aspect of the shoe was still perfect. Every stitch, panel, buckle, etc. It seems wasteful - the shoe is fine, but they're really awkward to walk in with the sole torn apart. But I guess with 2 seasons, I can't complain too much?


Zyro Fisher (UK agents for Giro) have agreed to deal with the shoes under warranty


----------

